# Half my body weight ???



## Phantomdog (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Newbie here,

I posted in the newbie section ("Teetering on the edge"), and the responses suggested I also post here.  I've just been told I'm borderline type 2, although not on meds yet, and that my biggest issue is my weight (55, 6'2", 357lbs, BMI 45+).

When someone says you should ideally loose half of your body weight it comes as quite a surprise, although if I'm being honest it isn't.  I'm not stupid and I know I've been severely overweight for sometime.  I've always been large, but essentially healthy, was around 17st to 18st for most of my life, but put on most of the extra following a kidney problem I had 4 years back that laid me out for months. Never got back into the exercise or activity I used to do, in fact have actively avoided it as at first it was unpleasant and painful, and as my weight grew it got harder and more embarrassing to do.

Anyway, there seems to be lots of good advice floating around here, with "low carbs" being the thing to aim for.

Clearly (given my size) I like too many of the things that are bad for me, I have a sweet tooth, but in my favour I don't smoke or drink.  I do like vegetables, fruit and some salad (just keep cucumber away from me!). 

My lifestyle with work, and the bad habits I've gotten into often means it's difficult for me to have breakfast, so I might grab a sandwich or a roll, then lunch is normally a sandwich again or maybe some noodles or curry from Wasabi, then in the evening, probably too big a meal that I've either cooked myself or a ready meal type of thing I can microwave.  Between times, crisps, chocolate and fruit as well, which is all available at work, and very often I'm not even aware Ive eaten it, again just a habit, not because I'm really hungry.  

I need some discipline, and to that end a few easy recipes that I actually enjoy. I've only just started reading all of the posts here, but there is clearly a wealth of ideas and advice, so thank you.

Apologies for just splurging out there and not really giving anything back. Not exactly very useful of riveting hearing about my life, but  I'm not sure that I have anything to give back yet. 

Hopefully though I will at some point be able to report on some improvement and things that have helped me and that might encourage someone else in the way your posts are helping me, so thanks again.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 9, 2017)

Bumping this post, Phantomdog, as not many forum members are up this early. 
I don't have personal experience of needing to lose weight, although I am conscious of needing not to gain any weight and have very irregular work patterns, due to having at least 4 employers in each tax year. Sometimes a mug of tea / coffee / fruit tea helps fill a hungry feeling. Plus, it's more difficult to eat on my bike than on foot / bus / train. So, this morning I'll put my insulated mug in my handlebar mug holder to cycle to railway station, to drink coffee on train to work. 
You're right about the importance of realising everything you eat - and finding healthy, low calorie / low carbohydrate foods you enjoy.


----------



## Radders (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, I'm type 1 but have recently lost some weight and am now maintaining- the bit I actually find most challenging. I find it helps me to take a healthy low carb lunch to work so I didn't go near any shops selling less beneficial stuff. I use a range of lower carb snacks so that if I am peckish I can eat something from the stash and not end up with no lunch to look forward to!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 9, 2017)

You have to find a way of eating for you that you can maintain long term.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Phantomdog.  Just do low carb and walk for 30 minutes a day. The weight will fall off. Famous last words, I wish I could follow my own advice.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi. I too have a great deal of weight to lose, not quite half my body weight, but certainly near! And it's not easy. 
Most of us have got here because we like to eat. We like the feeling of having enough, the taste, and just being "full". And as you say, a lot of it is habit. 
As groovsy has said, you have to find a way that suits you, but I am sure that at the moment, if you are anything like me you just want someone to tell you what to do! 
I have gone down the low carb. route. I weighed 101kgs on 26june and now weigh85kgs. Although I started on levothyroxin at the same time and that did help. 
Read about everything. Question everything. And then read some more. 
But remember that this is your life, you are the only one who can do this and only you can decide if you want to eat more than you want to avoid the complications of diabetes. 
At the moment. I am going for keeping my eyesight, but I do appreciate that as I get older I might change my mind. 
Good luck with it all. And you are far from alone. X


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 16, 2017)

I am now less than half the woman I was. Pre cancer and diabetes I did Lighter Life, a very low calorie diet. Over the years I had tried everything, with keeping the weight off being the biggest problem. LL enabled me to lose the weight and then maintain a reasonable, if not perfect, weight. It worked for me.
It took me six months, but in the grand scheme of things thats not long. As it turned out the fact that I had lost weight saved my life! (They wouldnt have operated on me)
People say they couldnt do LL 'cos they like food too much. I have no patience with that. How do they think I got myself in that situation?
It's worth looking into.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 16, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I am now less than half the woman I was. Pre cancer and diabetes I did Lighter Life, a very low calorie diet. Over the years I had tried everything, with keeping the weight off being the biggest problem. LL enabled me to lose the weight and then maintain a reasonable, if not perfect, weight. It worked for me. It took me six months, but in the grand scheme of things thats not long. As it turned out the fact that I had lost weight saved my life! (They wouldnt have operated on me) People say they couldnt do LL 'cos they like food too much. I have no patience with that. How do they think I got myself in that situation? It's worth looking into.



Is Lighter Life a liquid only diet pottersusan?


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 17, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Is Lighter Life a liquid only diet pottersusan?


No @Ditto, its bars and shakes. Its seven years since i did it and i think it has other options too these days.

It looks expensive, but as you dont need to eat anything else i found it saved me money!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 18, 2019)

I know someone who has lost 10 of the 13 stone they need to lose with Slimming World. Sometimes GPs can prescribe a 12 week starter course. They find the moral support and occasional competitive element helps. They have been Slimmer of the Week many times, and of the Month and Year!


----------



## SueEK (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi Phantomdog, welcome to the forum. Although it sounds like you have a lot of work to do I think you will be surprised at how effective low carb is and how much weight you can lose. You will need some organisation to make it work for you, rid your kitchen of snacks, sugary things and stuff that you know is no good for you, make yourself your lunch and snacks the day before so that you are not tempted during the day. To begin with you will feel really hungry at times but always have something to hand that you can snack on such as nuts, a few chunks of cheese or some strawberries or raspberries to help you through. I wish you well and I’m sure you can and want to do it, please let us know how you get on so that we can encourage and support you and hopefully congratulate you when you lose some weight x


----------



## Drummer (Jul 18, 2019)

The OP was last on the forum almost 2 years ago - I wonder how they got on though.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 18, 2019)

I am now wondering why it flagged up to me as a new post? If I had noted it was two years old I would not have replied!


----------



## SueEK (Jul 19, 2019)

Oops I didn’t notice


Drummer said:


> The OP was last on the forum almost 2 years ago - I wonder how they got on though.


 Oops I didn’t notice the date either, like you say I wonder how they got on?


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 19, 2019)

But is the ghost of forum present slimmer than the one of forum past?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 20, 2019)

MikeyBikey said:


> But is the ghost of forum present slimmer than the one of forum past?


----------

